# A few musky rods



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

It's been quite a while since I've posted anything on here. I've been more of a lurker lately. I thought I'd post a few of the more interesting rods that I had the opportunity to build this year. I've gotten into building theme rods lately and I've found that I really enjoy it. 

This first rod was built on a Tackle Industries blank. It's a 9'er rated for 3-12oz. I really enjoyed doing the 'Army' theme with the digital camo inlays and the Army decals. I inlayed a .50 cal shell in the fighting butt to finish off the grips.














































This is the split grip section of a Wisconsin Badgers themed rod. I used red x-flock over EVA for the grips, marbled the split grip area and finished it off with the Badgers decals.










This rod has a 'heavy metal' theme. I used black x-flock for the grips, silver texalium tubing in the split grip, and a dragon inlay above the foregrip. This was a fun rod to build!



















This was probably the craziest build I've done. The guy wanted it to look like Austin Powers built a custom rod.









thanks for looking,
jeremy


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice Jeremy, want to get one of your rods one day. Thanks for sharing!!!

Rod


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Man those are nice! Do you have a website to purchase rods?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice work Jeremy! I'm glad to see you are still around here.

Joe


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I want one too!

Those are just excellent!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I may be a little prejudice having served four years but that Army one is just outstanding.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeremy I have never been one to look at a fishing rod and think "I NEED THAT". These are really outstanding. I think I need one.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

bowhunter29 said:


> this was probably the craziest build i've done. The guy wanted it to look like austin powers built a custom rod.
> 
> 
> thanks for looking,
> jeremy


YEAH BABY! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice! I could use a couple of those. Have too look you up when things pick up! The handles and eyes look top notch! Then to put the Army logo on it!!!!SWEET stuff man!!!!!!!!!!:B


----------

